# load calc 200 amp service



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2015)

have a load calc coming up to 200.6 probably a stupid question but thinking no need to go up to 225 amp service

thank you


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Load calcs are just guesses that are generally overinflated. 

With that said, with the way electric cars seem to be going I now go larger than I did 5 years ago.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> have a load calc coming up to 200.6 probably a stupid question but thinking no need to go up to 225 amp service
> 
> thank you


Plainly, time to upgrade to a 320A Service. :devil3:


----------

